# Lenze E82EV751_2C Frequenzumformer anschließen



## B1798 (25 November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe einen  Lenze E82EV751_2C Frequenzumformer.

leider habe ich keine Beschreibung.

ich habe mir eine Beschreibung vom Internet besorgt. 
Leider steht mein TYP E82EV751_2C nicht drin, sondern nur der Typ E82EV751_2B

Wie muss ich den Frequenzumformer anschließen? (nur input)

ich möchte Ihn an 230v mit 1Phase anschließen (3Kabel)

auf dem Umformer steht vorne bei Input:

1(3)/N/P AC 230/240v
9.0 A (5.2A)
50/60Hz

auf dem Umformer steht vorne bei Output:
3/PE AC 0-230/240V
4.0A
0,95kW / 1.0hp
0-650 Hz

oben am Gehäuse steht +UG  -UG  L1   L2  L3  PE


bei dem E82EV751_2B steht in der Beschreibung:

L1 - L1  

L2/N - N 

PE - PE



bei mir auf dem Umformer steht nicht L2/N.


unten am Gehäuse steht PE  W  V  U , das sind wohl die Anschlüsse für den Motor.

eventuell könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen.

MFG Mario


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2015)

B1798 schrieb:


> ich habe mir eine Beschreibung vom Internet besorgt.
> Leider steht mein TYP E82EV751_2C nicht drin, sondern nur der Typ E82EV751_2B


Warum suchst Du nicht auf der Website von Lenze? Da findest Du das zu Deinem FU passende Handbuch:
Lenze Systemhandbuch E82EV 8200 vector 0.25-90kW

Falls der Link nicht das Systemhandbuch liefert, dann gehe zu
http://www.lenze.com/download/technische-dokumentation/ 
und klicke Dich zu "Umrichter 8200 vector (E82EVx)" durch
oder tippe in das Suchfeld: "8200 vector" systemhandbuch E82EV751K2C
klicke auf den Reiter: Technische Dokumentation




B1798 schrieb:


> Wie muss ich den Frequenzumformer anschließen? (nur input)
> 
> ich möchte Ihn an 230v mit 1Phase anschließen (3Kabel)
> [...]
> ...


Da ist wohl zu wenig Platz für eine ausführliche Beschriftung. L2 = L2/N.
Schließe L1 an L1 und N an L2 an. 

Schau in das Systemhandbuch, da sind alle Anschlüsse erklärt.

Harald


----------



## B1798 (26 November 2015)

hallo,

das hab ich alles gemacht, aber mein Typ ist nicht drin.

ich werde Ihn so anschließen


----------



## B1798 (26 November 2015)

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe.

ich habe den Umformer so angeschlossen und er funktioniert.

nun zu meiner letzten Frage.

ich habe einen Motor mit 380/220v stern/dreieck

wie kann ich den Motor an meinem Umformer anklemmen?

muss ich den Motor auf 380v stern klemmen und mit 3x230v vom Umformer her anschließen?



auf dem Umformer steht vorne bei Output:
3/PE AC 0-230/240V
4.0A
0,95kW / 1.0hp
0-650 Hz

unten am Gehäuse steht PE W V U


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2015)

B1798 schrieb:


> das hab ich alles gemacht, aber mein Typ ist nicht drin.


Dein E82EV751_2C ist nicht dabei??? Siehe unter E82EV751K2C
Schau mal auf Seite 122




B1798 schrieb:


> ich habe einen Motor mit 380/220v stern/dreieck
> 
> wie kann ich den Motor an meinem Umformer anklemmen?
> 
> muss ich den Motor auf 380v stern klemmen und mit 3x230v vom Umformer her anschließen?


Welche Leistung und welche Ströme stehen auf dem Motorschild?

Willst Du das Anklemmen nicht lieber einen Elektriker machen lassen? 230VAC können tödlich sein!

Harald


----------



## Morymmus (26 November 2015)

Wenn Deine Angaben zum Motor stimmen könnte er im Stern mit 380V, im Dreieck aber "nur" mit 220V betrieben werden.
Da Dein FU 3x230V zur Verfügung stellt wäre es an dieser Stelle erstmal egal - zerstören dürfte der FU den Motor nicht.

Welche Schaltung Du verwenden kannst/solltest liegt an Deiner Anwendung - das können wir Dir so aus der hohlen Hand nicht beantworten.


Die von Dir beschriebene Aufgabe fällt eindeutig in den Aufgabenbereich einer Elektrofachkraft!


----------



## dogasel (28 November 2015)

Dein Regler liefert 3x230V. Du musst den Motor in Dreieck anschließen.


----------



## B1798 (28 November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe den Motor im Stern an den Fu angeschlossen und er funktioniert.
Wo ist der unterschied wenn ich den Fu/Motor in Dreieck anschließen würde?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MSB (29 November 2015)

B1798 schrieb:


> Wo ist der unterschied wenn ich den Fu/Motor in Dreieck anschließen würde?


Nur dann ist der Motor laut Typenschild richtig angeschlossen, und desweiteren gelten die auf dem Typenschild aufgedruckten Nenndaten auch nur bei korrekten Anschluss.

Du hast nun an der Wicklung eine um den Faktor "Wurzel 3" zu geringe Spannung anliegen, 
das ist im Leerlauf relativ unerheblich, aber wenn du den Motor jetzt belasten würdest, 
würde der weit unterhalb seines Nennbereiches (1/3 Drehmoment) in die Knie gehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## B1798 (29 November 2015)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Wenn ich den Motor auf Dreieck umklemme, wie muss ich dann die kabel zum Fu verändern?  W  V  U

ich habe auch noch einen anderen Motor mit nur 1Phase 230v (kabel: braun, blau, gelb/grün) , wie muss ich diesen an meinen Fu mit u v w anklemmen, da dieser ja 3x230v liefert.


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2015)

Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Frage: Welche Leistung und welche Ströme stehen auf dem Motorschild?

Rein formal müßtest Du Deinen Motor in Dreieck anschließen, damit er unter Nennbedingungen arbeitet. Wenn Dein FU aber zu klein für den Motor ist, dann könnte es sein, daß Du den Motor in Stern anschließen mußt, damit er Deinen FU nicht überlastet, auch wenn er dann nicht seine Nennleistung bringen kann.

Harald


----------



## Gleichstromer (29 November 2015)

Einen 1-Phasen-Motor kannst du nicht am FU betreiben, zudem gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Arten von 1-Phasen-Motoren.

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du scheinst über keinerlei Kenntnisse zu Motoren/FU zu verfügen.
Du gefährdest mindestens dich, schlimmstenfalls auch andere, wenn du ohne einen blassen Schimmer drauflosbastelst.

Wie schon geschrieben:



Morymmus schrieb:


> Die von Dir beschriebene Aufgabe fällt eindeutig in den Aufgabenbereich einer Elektrofachkraft!



Suche dir einen Fachmann vor Ort, der sich mit Anschluss von DS-Motoren und Parametrierung von FU auskennt.


----------



## PN/DP (1 Dezember 2015)

Hier ein paar Erklärungen zur Problematik Kann ich einen Einphasenmotor mit einem 3-Phasen-Umrichter betreiben?

Harald


----------

